
Uber CEO email to employees - mcenedella
https://www.twitter.com/EricNewcomer/status/833821240703881216
======
analogmemory
Cool. There'll be a shakeup and some heads will roll. Then nothing will
change. Maybe we'll even see some privileged white boys complain about how
they have to walk on eggshells now without a hint of irony.

~~~
purple-again
While I understand you may feel frustrated by your life experiences, you as an
individual get to choose whether to be a hateful bigot or work towards
creating an atmosphere of inclusion.

Your comment is clearly on the side of hateful bigot and only serves to drive
us further apart.

~~~
Arizhel
This sounds like victim-blaming to me. I guess you think that women who are
sexually harassed or even assaulted should be "working towards creating an
atmosphere of inclusion" too, right?

~~~
234dd57d2c8dba
The OP's comment was a politically charged statement that sterotyped all white
males. This is the same argument that Trump uses to de-facto ban Muslims.

Two wrongs do not make a right, and this kind of comment does not meet the
hackernews guidelines for quality posts. I hope you reflect on your hypocrisy.

~~~
drewrv
> The OP's comment was a politically charged statement that sterotyped all
> white males.

No, it was not. Saying "maybe we'll even see some" is not the same as saying
"all".

~~~
234dd57d2c8dba
The post was clearly unproductive race-baiting. Are white males the only
perpetrators of harassment at Uber? I think not.

